# Disque Dur sur un vieux G3, quelles spécifications ?



## ccciolll (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Ceux qui traînent dans le forum internet auront entendu que je souhaite me mettre à internet à la maison.

Je n'ai qu'un malheureux G3/233 Desktop beige à la maison, et la majorité de mes logiciels tournent en classic. Cependant, pour aller sur internet, je vais installer un osX, afin de mieux me protéger des ennuis du net, et je démarrerais en X pour aller sur le net, ou en 9.2 pour le reste (parceque ouvrir classic sous X avec un G3/233 ça risuqe de ralentir drôlement).

Bref, je veux installer un osX et un os 9 sur ce vieux G3 et je pense qu'il est préférable alors d'avoir 2 DD, un pour X et un pour 9, sinon ça va ou ramer ou se mélanger, mais ça sera pas bon.

Alors je recherche un ptit DD d'occase et c'est là que j'ai besoin de vos conseils.

D'abord en terme de charabia, je dois chercher quoi comme modèle de DD, j'entends parler de IDE de ATA, un jour aussi on m'a dit que c'était du SCSi, bref, je suis perdu. Si je dois faire une recherche pour un DD qui ira sur ma machine, je dois taper quoi ?

Ensuite, il y a le problème de la nappe. Pour l'alim, ça va, il ont prévu un connecteur en plus dans la dotation d'origine, par contre, au niveau nappe ça n'est pas suffisant (ou alors faut que je débranche le lecteur CD interne pour lui piquer son connecteur. Donc je me demandais, même chose, quel charabia de nappe je dois rechercher. Et puis s'il existe des "voleuses" pour ce genre de nappes (voleuses ça veut dire un connecteur qui fait male et femelle et duquel part une autre prise, comme par exemple les fiches de minitel ou de certains fax ou modem) ou si il faut que je remplace la nappe complète ?

Enfin voilà. à bientôt.


----------



## Mathiast (18 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,

Les Mac G3 beige a un controleur SCSI. Mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser un DD SCSI externe (port DB25), c'est plus simple, je pense. Pour plus d'infos : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50122


----------



## ccciolll (18 Septembre 2006)

Mathiast a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Les Mac G3 beige a un controleur SCSI. Mais pourquoi ne pas utiliser un DD SCSI externe (port DB25), c'est plus simple, je pense. Pour plus d'infos : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=50122



Mais pourrais-je d&#233;marrer sur un DD externe ?

Et aurais-je la m&#234;me rapidit&#233; avec un DD externe (SCSI ou USB 1) qu'un interne ?

Pour finir, cela me co&#251;tera &#224; priori plus cher, non ?



PS : La photo de ton avatar, c'est toi qui en as fait le montage ?


----------



## claude72 (18 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Mais pourrais-je démarrer sur un DD externe ?
> 
> Et aurais-je la même rapidité avec un DD externe (SCSI ou USB 1) qu'un interne ?
> 
> Pour finir, cela me coûtera à priori plus cher, non ?


Oui, tu peux démarrer sur un DD SCSI externe, et oui ça te coûtera plus cher : entre IDE et SCSI, c'est du 1 pour 10 (un disque 4 Go SCSI vaut à peu près le prix d'un 40 Go IDE).

Pour les vitesses :
USB1 =  1,5 Mo/s (12 Mb/s = 12 méga-bits par seconde),
SCSI 1 = 10 Mo/s à la base, la prise externe est peut-être seulement à 5 Mo/s (c'est le cas sur les Mac de la génération précédente, à vérifier pour le G3)
IDE ou ATA (c'est la même chose) : 16 ou 33 Mo/s (à vérifier)

Le G3 beige a 3 versions différentes de ROM : la 1re ne gère qu'un seul périphérique (disque-dur ou CD ou Zip) par nappe, les deux suivantes peuvent gérer deux périphériques par nappe (la nappe du lecteur de CD a alors un connecteur libre pour ajouter un Zip ou un disque-dur, mais pas la nappe du disque dur principal : il faut bricoler une nappe spéciale). Pour régler ce problème il est possible de changer la ROM (mais il faut en trouver une !!!) ou d'ajouter une carte PCI IDE pour brancher le disque supplémentaire (une cinquantaine d'euros).

L'autre possibilité, c'est de remplacer le lecteur CD par un disque-dur, et de brancher un lecteur/graveur de CD USB.

Mais, les disques-durs 4 Go d'origine des G3 sont des disques à 5400 tr/mn, donc assez lents, et il n'apporte pas grand-chose de le conserver à côté d'un 40 ou 80 ou 120 Go (128 max) récent à 7200 tr/mn avec 8 Mo de buffer, donc beauuuuuucoup plus rapide : perso, je trouve qu'il est plus judicieux de remplacer purement et simplement ce petit 4 Go par un disque plus gros et surtout plus performant, et dans ce cas, tu n'a plus de problème pour le brancher.


----------



## ccciolll (19 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Oui, tu peux d&#233;marrer sur un DD SCSI externe,



Tiens, c'est curieux. Pourtant quand j'essayais de d&#233;marrer d'un CD sur le graveur externe, il ne voulait pas. Bon, faut dire que le graveur externe n&#233;cessite une extension pour monter. Mias dnas ce cas, un DD externe en USB ne marcherait pas non plus puisqu'il faut une extension (tu me diras, vu la vitesse de l'usb1&#8230.
Remarque, si je me  souviens bien, dans le temps je d&#233;marrais parfois sur des ZIP pour passer Norton.



claude72 a dit:


> et oui &#231;a te co&#251;tera plus cher : entre IDE et SCSI, c'est du 1 pour 10 (un disque 4 Go SCSI vaut &#224; peu pr&#232;s le prix d'un 40 Go IDE).




Enfin, cela dit, moi je cherche un DD d'occase, les prix sont peut-&#234;tre moins marqu&#233;s ?
Enfin si j'en trouve d'occase&#8230; Je risque de trouver surtout des IDE/ATA de PC.



claude72 a dit:


> Le G3 beige a 3 versions diff&#233;rentes de ROM : la 1re ne g&#232;re qu'un seul p&#233;riph&#233;rique (disque-dur ou CD ou Zip) par nappe, les deux suivantes peuvent g&#233;rer deux p&#233;riph&#233;riques par nappe (la nappe du lecteur de CD a alors un connecteur libre pour ajouter un Zip ou un disque-dur, mais pas la nappe du disque dur principal : il faut bricoler une nappe sp&#233;ciale). Pour r&#233;gler ce probl&#232;me il est possible de changer la ROM (mais il faut en trouver une !!!) ou d'ajouter une carte PCI IDE pour brancher le disque suppl&#233;mentaire (une cinquantaine d'euros).



Alors justement, je me demande, parceque sur le mien, la nappe SCSI n'a qu'un connecteur (celui du CD) mais le fil d'alim en contient 2, une sur le CD et une autre inutilis&#233;e qui doit aller jusqu'&#224; l'emplacement &#224; gauche du CD. Alors si ils ont pr&#233;vu 2 alims, &#231;a voudrait pas dire que ?



claude72 a dit:


> L'autre possibilit&#233;, c'est de remplacer le lecteur CD par un disque-dur, et de brancher un lecteur/graveur de CD USB.



Oui, tout &#224; fait, c'est ce que je fais quand je dois faire des interventions sur le DD de mon LC. J'y avais pens&#233; mais &#231;a supprime le CD interne. Donc pour d&#233;marrer sur un CD je dois ouvrir le corps de la b&#234;te et tout d&#233;brancher. Bon, certes, c'est pas tous les jours que je dois d&#233;marrer sur un CD, et encore moins si j'ai 2 DD !



claude72 a dit:


> Mais, les disques-durs 4 Go d'origine des G3 sont des disques &#224; 5400 tr/mn, donc assez lents, et il n'apporte pas grand-chose de le conserver &#224; c&#244;t&#233; d'un 40 ou 80 ou 120 Go (128 max) r&#233;cent &#224; 7200 tr/mn avec 8 Mo de buffer, donc beauuuuuucoup plus rapide : perso, je trouve qu'il est plus judicieux de remplacer purement et simplement ce petit 4 Go par un disque plus gros et surtout plus performant, et dans ce cas, tu n'a plus de probl&#232;me pour le brancher.



T'en fais pas, j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un 40 Go sur mon G3 (je ne connais pas ses performances car c'est un DD que j'ai r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;, mais il doit &#234;tre sup&#233;rieur au 4 go d'origine auquel tu fais allusion. (d'ailleurs quand j'ai achet&#233; ce G3 d'occase, il avait d&#233;j&#224; plus que 4 Go, je ne sais plus combien, mais plus que 4 en tout cas)).



Bon, en r&#233;sum&#233; de tout &#231;a, si je trouve un SCSI externe, je peux aussi le prendre (avec le risque que le bus soit deux fois moins rapide tout de m&#234;me).



Tiens, du coup &#231;a me fait poser une autre question qui n'a pas grand chose &#224; voir.
JE me suis toujours demand&#233;, pourquoi la prise SCSI au cul du mac a 25 broches, tandis que sur majorit&#233; des periphes la prise est une 50 broches ?
&#224; quoi bon avoir 50 broches puisqu'au d&#233;but du bus on en a que 25. &#199;a doit faire goulet d'&#233;tranglement&#8230;


----------



## claude72 (20 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Pourtant quand j'essayais de démarrer d'un CD sur le graveur externe, il ne voulait pas.  Mias dnas ce cas, un DD externe en USB ne marcherait pas non plus puisqu'il faut une extension (tu me diras, vu la vitesse de l'usb1).
> Remarque, si je me  souviens bien, dans le temps je démarrais parfois sur des ZIP pour passer Norton.


Tu peux démarrer sur un périphérique externe SCSI : disque-dur, lecteur CD, graveur CD ou Zip.
Tu *ne peux pas démarrer sur un périphérique USB*.




> Enfin si j'en trouve d'occase Je risque de trouver surtout des IDE/ATA de PC


Oui !!! 
Tu risques aussi de payer pour un 36 GO SCSI d'occase (sans garanti et usé) le prix d'un 80 ou 120 Go IDE neuf




> Alors justement, je me demande, parceque sur le mien, la nappe SCSI IDE n'a qu'un connecteur (celui du CD) mais le fil d'alim en contient 2, une sur le CD et une autre inutilisée qui doit aller jusqu'à l'emplacement à gauche du CD. Alors si ils ont prévu 2 alims, ça voudrait pas dire que ?


Ça veut dire que tu peux toujours ajouter un disque SCSI interne, avec une nappe supplémentaire SCSI et l'alimenter sur ton connecteur libre. Mais *la 1re version de la ROM d'un G3 beige ne sait gérer qu'un seul périphérique par contrôleur, donc par nappe* (et ça n'a aucun rapport avec le nombre de connecteurs d'alimentation !).

"_*Early beige G3s could not support slave drives, as these machines (generally) utilized Rev. 1 motherboards and Rev. A ROMs*. Later beige G3s with Rev. 2 motherboards and Rev. B or C ROMs do support slave drives_.

Pour savoir quel est le modèle de ton G3, il faut regarder dans "Informations système Apple" pour avoir le numéro de version de Rom qui est indiqué dans la section "Informations de production" :
- la ROM $77D.40F2 correspond à la revision 1
- la ROM $77D.45F1 correspond à la revision 2
- la ROM $77D.45F2 correspond à la révision 3.

Sources :
http://gilles.aurejac.free.fr/ramguide.html
et
http://www.lowendmac.com/ppc/g3.shtml

D'après lowendmac.com, cette limitation disparaît sous OS X : "_Although the inability to support slaves under the classic Mac OS is inherent in the Rev. A ROM, OS X has a mechanism for supplementing the beige ROM code and allowing the use of slave drives_. (Bien que l'incapacité de gérer un disque esclave sous Mac OS classic soit inhérente à la ROM révision A, OS X a un mécanisme qui supplante la ROM du G3 beige et qui permet d'utiliser un disque esclave.)
Mais tu vas rencontrer d'autres problèmes, car OS X ne peut booter que depuis un disque maître (_You can only boot OS X from a "master" drive in the beige G3. This applies to hard drives and CD-ROM drives. If the CD-ROM is set to slave, you will not be able to install OS X. If the hard drive is set to slave, you will not be able to boot from it_). Ça veut dire que ton disque dur de boot OS X doit être en maître pour pouvoir démarrer sous X, et le lecteur CD et le 2e disque-dur seront alors reconnus l'un en maître, l'autre en esclave. Mais sous OS 9, celui des deux qui est en esclave ne sera pas reconnu : donc tu te passeras soit du lecteur CD, soit du 2e disque dur. Mais si tu veux booter sous 9 depuis ce 2e disque-dur tu es alors obligé de le mettre en maître, ce qui veux dire que tu dois mettre le lecteur CD en esclave : il devient alors inutilisable sous OS 9, et ne peux servir que sous X. Sauf que tu ne pourra pas booter dessus : donc il faut que tu changes cette configuration pour l'installation d'OS X : ça ne va pas être simple (et en plus, ça va se traîner sous OS X).






> Bon, certes, c'est pas tous les jours que je dois démarrer sur un CD, et encore moins si j'ai 2 DD !


Exactement, il suffit d'avoir un système sur chaque disque, et tu n'as plus besoin de démarrer sur un CD.





> quand j'ai acheté ce G3 d'occase, il avait déjà plus que 4 Go, je ne sais plus combien, mais plus que 4 en tout cas


Les disques Western Digital Caviar monté sur les G3 beige avaient une solide réputation de manquer de fiabilité : d'après un mien camarade qui bosse dans un Apple center, un sur deux lâchait au cours de la 2e année (donc après la fin de la garantie !) 





> Bon, en résumé de tout ça, si je trouve un SCSI externe, je peux aussi le prendre (avec le risque que le bus soit deux fois moins rapide tout de même).


Je n'ai pas réussi à trouver les vitesses des bus IDE, SCSI interne et SCSI externe du G3 beige


[/QUOTE]à quoi bon avoir 50 broches puisqu'au début du bus on en a que 25. Ça doit faire goulet d'étranglement[/QUOTE]
Les 25 fils supplémentaires sont des fils de masse qui améliorent le blindage.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Septembre 2006)

Eh bien après avoir lu tout ça, je suis fermement convaincu que si j'installe un 2e DD interne (la condition la plus aléatoire : en trouver un aà un prix non redhibitoire) je le mettrais à la place du lecteur CD.

Le G3/233 au boulot a une ROM 40F2, je suppose que le mien est pareil Donc c'est du révision 1.
Par contre il y a un 3e contrôleur, un peu plus long que les 2 IDE et de couleur grise, c'est quoi ? (si tu ne le sais pas, ne fais pas une recherche pour moi)

Merci pour la précision sur les SCSI 50 et 25. Cela dit, ça nous oblige (nous obligeAIT, parceque à par moi, il n'y a plus grand monde qui tourne en SCSI externe) à avoir des cables 25/25, 25/50 et 50/50, ils auraient quand-meêm pû mettre une prise 50 au mac et abandonner les prises 25.


----------



## claude72 (20 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Eh bien après avoir lu tout ça, je suis fermement convaincu que si j'installe un 2e DD interne (la condition la plus aléatoire : en trouver un aà un prix non redhibitoire) je le mettrais à la place du lecteur CD.


Mais n'oublie pas qu'il te faudra rebrancher provisoirement ton lecteur CD en maître pour pouvoir booter sur le CD lors de l'install d'OS X




> Par contre il y a un 3e contrôleur, un peu plus long que les 2 IDE et de couleur grise, c'est quoi ?


Tu veux dire une 3e *prise*, juste à côté des 2 IDE, vers le fond ? c'est la prise 50 broches SCSI interne.
(à ce propos, je crois que j'ai dit une connerie précédemment : il faudra que je vérifie, mais à la réflexion, il me semble que le G3 beige n'a qu'un seul contrôleur SCSI, donc une seule chaîne SCSI, accessible à la fois en interne sur la prise 50 broches à côté des 2 IDE et en externe sur la prise 25 broches désolé de cette erreur)


----------



## ccciolll (21 Septembre 2006)

claude72 a dit:


> Tu veux dire une 3e *prise*, juste à côté des 2 IDE, vers le fond ? c'est la prise 50 broches SCSI interne.
> (à ce propos, je crois que j'ai dit une connerie précédemment : il faudra que je vérifie, mais à la réflexion, il me semble que le G3 beige n'a qu'un seul contrôleur SCSI, donc une seule chaîne SCSI, accessible à la fois en interne sur la prise 50 broches à côté des 2 IDE et en externe sur la prise 25 broches désolé de cette erreur)



Ouh, alors je suis perdu, ça y est.

Donc, il y aurait bien la possibilité d'une nappe scsi 50 broches interne, et les 2 autre nappes, celles qui sont utilisées pour le DD d'origine et le CD, ce serait du IDE, c'est ça ? Notes bien que ce sont les mêmes broches que sur les DD de mes LC.

Mais il existe plusieurs genre de IDE alors ?

Les nappes de PC qui sont plus étroites, c'est quoi ?

Et dans les G4 et G5, c'est les mêmes nappes que PC, ou que G3 beige, ou c'est encore autre chose ?


----------



## Leyry Hynemonth (21 Septembre 2006)

Et si tu installait un seul bon (et un peut plus gros) disque dur en remplacement ce celui qu'il y &#224; pr&#233;sentement, et que tu le partitionnais en deux, pour installer Mac OS 9 d'un cot&#233;, et X de l'autre ? Tu n'aurais d&#232;s lors plus besoin de te casser la t&#234;te comme &#231;a


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

Sans compter qu'OS 9 &#233;tant int&#233;gralement cantonn&#233; dans son "Dossier Syst&#232;me", il n'y a aucun inconv&#233;nient &#224; le laisser sur la m&#234;me partition qu'OS X.

A titre d'exemple, le PowerBook d'o&#249; je poste l&#224; a sur la m&#234;me partition : Mac OS 8.6, Mac OS 9.2.2 et Mac OS X 10.2.8 depuis pas mal de temps, et je n'ai pas encore trouv&#233; le premier inconv&#233;nient.


----------



## supermoquette (21 Septembre 2006)

Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et si tu installait un seul bon (et un peut plus gros) disque dur en remplacement ce celui qu'il y &#224; pr&#233;sentement, et que tu le partitionnais en deux, pour installer Mac OS 9 d'un cot&#233;, et X de l'autre ? Tu n'aurais d&#232;s lors plus besoin de te casser la t&#234;te comme &#231;a



Si le desktop beige 233 est en eide ata2 c'est 8,4Go max.

Enfin je dis &#231;a ayant lu &#231;a

http://www.everymac.com/systems/apple/powermac_g3/stats/powermac_g3_233_dt.html

et malheureusement &#231;a

http://www.commentcamarche.net/pc/ide-ata.php3


----------



## claude72 (21 Septembre 2006)

Oui, il y a bien une chaîne SCSI qui peut recevoir 7 périphériques, et 2 canaux IDE qui peuvent recevoir chacun un périphérique sur les Rev.1 et deux périphériques sur les Rev.2 et 3. D'origine, les deux canaux IDE sont utilisés l'un pour le DD et l'autre pour le lecteur CD (et le Zip sur les Rev. 2 et 3 avec l'option Zip interne).

Les nappes SCSI ont 50 fils, les nappes IDE ont 40 fils : donc la nappe IDE est un peu plus étroite que la nappe SCSI.

Je ne connais pas toutes les spécifications de l'IDE, mais les différences sont surtout au niveau de la vitesse de transfert, et à partir d'une certaine vitesse, il faut des nappes de meilleure qualité (ce sont les mêmes nappes sur Mac et PC).

Les nappes classiques "basiques" grises du G3 beige sont utilisées pour les vitesses "lentes" (mais je ne connais pas la limite supérieure d'utilisation des nappes classiques, ni la vitesse de transfert de l'IDE du G3 beige).

Les G3 blancs/bleus utilisent des nappes pour vitesses élevées, et c'est de l'IDE à 33Mo/s.
Dans les G4, plus ils sont récents, plus les vitesses de transfert sont élevées (dans mon G4 FW800, j'ai un canal IDE 33 pour le CD, un canal IDE 66 libre et un canal IDE 100 pour le DD).

Les G5 utilisent du S-ATA (serial ATA), c'est à dire une évolution de l'ATA/IDE en liaison série (tu peux aussi mettre une carte PCI S-ATA dans ton G3 et brancher dessus des disque S-ATA).


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si le desktop beige 233 est en eide ata2 c'est 8,4Go max.
> 
> Enfin je dis &#231;a ayant lu &#231;a
> 
> ...



Non non, &#231;a, c'est pour les vieux PC. Mon 5500 &#233;tait en ATA1, et il avait un disque de 60 Go rempli &#224; plus de 60% (d'ailleurs, m&#234;me le disque dur d'origine &#233;tait un 2 Go alors que d'apr&#232;s la page de ton lien, il n'aurait pas du pouvoir faire mieux que 538 Mo).


----------



## ccciolll (22 Septembre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si le desktop beige 233 est en eide ata2 c'est 8,4Go max.



Bah, si ça peut te rassurer, mon DD de 40 GG marche fort bien.
Cela dit je l'ai partitionné en 6 * 6 Go, donc ça dépasse jamais 8 Go, c'est peut-être pour ça ?



claude72 a dit:


> Oui, il y a bien une chaîne SCSI qui peut recevoir 7 périphériques, et 2 canaux IDE qui peuvent recevoir chacun un périphérique sur les Rev.1 et deux périphériques sur les Rev.2 et 3. D'origine, les deux canaux IDE sont utilisés l'un pour le DD et l'autre pour le lecteur CD (et le Zip sur les Rev. 2 et 3 avec l'option Zip interne).
> 
> []
> 
> Les G5 utilisent du S-ATA (serial ATA), c'est à dire une évolution de l'ATA/IDE en liaison série (tu peux aussi mettre une carte PCI S-ATA dans ton G3 et brancher dessus des disque S-ATA).



Bon, si j'ai bien tout compris de ce que tu as dit, un DD de G4 pourrait aller sur mon vieux G3, c'était surtout ça que je voulais savoir.




Leyry Hynemonth a dit:


> Et si tu installait un seul bon (et un peut plus gros) disque dur en remplacement ce celui qu'il y à présentement, et que tu le partitionnais en deux, pour installer Mac OS 9 d'un coté, et X de l'autre ? Tu n'aurais dès lors plus besoin de te casser la tête comme ça



Ben j'ai déjà un disque un peu gros (40 Go) mais j'aimerais un peu plus gros éventuellement. alors tant qu'à racheter un DD, autant brancher les deux, je vais pas mettre à la benne un DD de 40 G qui marche parfaitement !!!
Parceque l'idée du la partition est pas si bonne que ça. La lecture du disque est plus rapide sur le début du disque, et donc un système installé sur un partoche éloignée en est sensiblement ralenti. Or sur un vieux G3, j'ai vraiment pas besoin d'un raentissement, même léger. Et puis même si ça marche bien, chez toi, je trouve plus sain d'installer les 2 systèmes séparément, d'autant que le 9.2 je vais m'en servir pour DÉMARRER AVEC, pas avec osX par derrière (sinon c'est finbi, le G3 rend l'âme !)


----------



## ccciolll (25 Septembre 2006)

Euh, je corrige ce que j'ai dit quelques posts plus tôt.

Les DD dans les LC et les G3 ne sont pas les mêmes, il m'avait fallu démonter mon graveur externe pour y monter le DD du LC, j'avais oublié.

Donc les DD des LC sont en SCSI 50 broches, les DD des G3 sont en IDE 40 broches.

Voilà, désolé de la confusion.

Du coup, IDE ou ATA c'est la même chose disait Claude72, cela veut il dire que n'importe quel DD de PC que je peux trouver d'occase serait susceptible d'être utilisé par mon G3 ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Non, pas plus de 128 Go, s'il fait plus, il ne sera reconnu que pour cette capacit&#233;.


----------



## gronulos (30 Septembre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Bah, si ça peut te rassurer, mon DD de 40 GG marche fort bien.
> Cela dit je l'ai partitionné en 6 * 6 Go, donc ça dépasse jamais 8 Go, c'est peut-être pour ça ?
> 
> 
> ...


les réponses techniques à tes questions sont impresionnantes, en tous cas pour moi... Mais t'en es où dans tes choix? et ça marche bien?


----------



## ccciolll (2 Octobre 2006)

gronulos a dit:


> les réponses techniques à tes questions sont impresionnantes, en tous cas pour moi... Mais t'en es où dans tes choix? et ça marche bien?



Dans mes choix, au vu des prix sur ebay, j'ai décidé d'acheter du neuf (on trouve du neuf moins cher que ce qui se fait sur ebay).
J'ai donc commandé un DD de 80 Go?

Je devrais le recevoir cette semaine.

Donc pour l'instant je ne puis dire si ça marche ou pas.


----------



## gronulos (2 Octobre 2006)

ça m'épate le mal que tu te donnes pour exploiter ton tromblon encore plus vieux que les miens!
à propos d'ebay, je trouve aussi que c'est la jungle, je n'achète en neuf que des cartouches imprimantes, et je ne suis même pas certain que ce soit interessant. Par contre en occase, en y passant certes bcp trop de tps, on déniche des trucs: ma 2éme machine, une config complète g3 400 en 10.3 avec 2 DD 40Go, écran 20" mac, scanner, graveur ext. : 110 euros (enlevé à Paris, je n'y suis "qu'à" 350km, trop lourd et risqué à poster)
D'ailleurs le seul truc qui manquait était la souris, je regarde deepuis 3 mois s/ ebay les Usb Mac filaires, elles partent toutes à au moins 20 / 30 euros avec le port, c'est n'importe quoi!
J'en avais gagné 1 à 13,50 port inclus: payée par chèque, jamais reçue, le mec s'est désinscrit et ebay n'en a rien à péter...


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

gronulos a dit:


> je regarde deepuis 3 mois s/ ebay les Usb Mac filaires, elles partent toutes &#224; au moins 20 / 30 euros avec le port, c'est n'importe quoi!



J'en ai trouv&#233; trois (deux noires et une blanche) &#224; 7&#8364; pi&#232;ce &#224; Cash Express (ex Cash Converter) il y a quelques temps, comme neuves. J'en ai offert une noire &#224; mon WallStreet.


----------



## gronulos (2 Octobre 2006)

bravo! je t'en rachète une 10, peu importe la couleur ... en passant, sais-tu pourquoi depuis 2j le site me demande de m'identifier à chaque envoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

Il y en avait trois, mais je n'en ai achet&#233; qu'une . C'&#233;tait juste pour indiquer une possibilit&#233; diff&#233;rente d'eBay pour trouver du matos d'occaze.

Sinon, pour la seconde question, tu as, &#224; mon avis deux causes possibles : un probl&#232;me d'autorisation (je te laisse deviner le rem&#232;de &#224; apporter ) ou un Coocky abim&#233;, qui ne veut pas partir. L&#224;, affiche la liste des cookies de ton navigateur, et tu cherche ceux en rapport avec MacGe et tu supprimes, puis tu te re-logue pour voir.

Si ces solutions ne fonctionnent ni l'une ni l'autre, ouvre (apr&#232;s recherche et lecture de la FAQ, au cas ou la r&#233;ponse serait d&#233;j&#224; sur le forum) un thread dans "Vous &#234;tes ici" pour exposer ton probl&#232;me.


----------



## gronulos (2 Octobre 2006)

pascal 77>> pour te répondre, ça me l'a encore refait, mais j'ai trouvé la liste des "cookies" (exploit 1 ) et supprimé ceux de macGé (exploit 2 ), mais que signifie re-loguer? c'est redémarrer ou juste quitter et relancer le nav. ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

Scuze, j'ai "jargonn&#233;" :rose:

J'entends par l&#224; t'identifier sur MacGe.


----------



## gronulos (2 Octobre 2006)

&#224; pascal 77 >> pardon, j'ai oubli&#233;

MERCI !!


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

gronulos a dit:


> à pascal 77 >> pardon, j'ai oublié
> 
> MERCI !!



Mais de rien


----------



## gronulos (2 Octobre 2006)

je viens de prendre la peine de lire l'EXCELLENTE présentation aux nioubes rédigée par Galatée. Je vais essayer de me faire aux usages de la maison, et  donc distribuerai dorénavant des coups-de-boule en guise de merci! (et la signification de ce terme ne PEUT plus avoir le même sens depuis le 9 juillet, ou alors ça deviendra un tic gaulois un peu spé quand même)

voyons-voir si je suis toujours connecté ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (2 Octobre 2006)

gronulos a dit:


> je viens de prendre la peine de lire l'EXCELLENTE pr&#233;sentation aux nioubes r&#233;dig&#233;e par Galat&#233;e. Je vais essayer de me faire aux usages de la maison, et  donc distribuerai dor&#233;navant des coups-de-boule en guise de merci! (et la signification de ce terme ne PEUT plus avoir le m&#234;me sens depuis le 9 juillet, ou alors &#231;a deviendra un tic gaulois un peu sp&#233; quand m&#234;me)
> 
> voyons-voir si je suis toujours connect&#233; ?



Bien. Puisque tu effleures le sujet, j'en profite pour attirer ton attention sur le fait qu'en t&#234;te de chaque forum ou presque figurent des annonces, ainsi que des sujets d&#233;clar&#233;s importants par les modos. C'est important de lire les annonces, qui sont l&#224; pour pr&#233;ciser des points de d&#233;tails sur les particularit&#233;s d'utilisation de chaque forum, quant aux "sujets importants", ce sont ceux dont nous avons consid&#233;r&#233; qu'ils avaient une utilit&#233; suffisante pour tous pour que &#231;a vaille la peine de les emp&#234;cher de descendre dans les fin fonds du forum.

Bien sur, ce conseil, m&#234;me s'il t'es adress&#233;, *int&#233;resse tous les nouveaux membres*, et, h&#233;las, beaucoup trop d'anciens.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Octobre 2006)

Hop, voilà, j'ai installé le Disque Dur, Le mac sait démarrer dessus. PAs de problème.

Par contre, j'ai quelques interrogations.

Les principes de master et slave ont il un intérêt si les 2 DD sont sur une nappe différente (et je suis obligé de les mettre sur des nappes différentes puisque le G3 ne supporte qu'un periphérique par nappe)

En tout cas, pendant mes tests, les 2 DD étaient en master et il a monté les deux.

Et pour aller plus loin dans cette histoire de slave master, sur mon nouveau DD j'ai le choix entre Slave, Master, Cable select et Forcing dev1 present. à quoi ça sert ?
En supplément de cela, j'ai aussi le choix (donc ça fait 4*4 = 16 choix) entre 16 heads, 15 heads, 32gb clip et Autospin disable. Pour l'instant c'est en 16 head par défaut, mais y'a t'il un meilleur choix, lequel et pourquoi ?

Enfin, je voulais savoir si un DD est suscpetible de chauffer ? Parceque dans le logement du haut, il n'y a pas de ventilo.


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Par contre, j'ai quelques interrogations.
> 
> Les principes de master et slave ont il un intérêt si les 2 DD sont sur une nappe différente (et je suis obligé de les mettre sur des nappes différentes puisque le G3 ne supporte qu'un periphérique par nappe)
> 
> En tout cas, pendant mes tests, les 2 DD étaient en master et il a monté les deux.



Slave n'est utile que pour monter un second disque sur le même contrôleur (la même nappe).



ccciolll a dit:


> Et pour aller plus loin dans cette histoire de slave master, sur mon nouveau DD j'ai le choix entre Slave, Master, Cable select et Forcing dev1 present. à quoi ça sert ?
> En supplément de cela, j'ai aussi le choix (donc ça fait 4*4 = 16 choix) entre 16 heads, 15 heads, 32gb clip et Autospin disable. Pour l'instant c'est en 16 head par défaut, mais y'a t'il un meilleur choix, lequel et pourquoi ?



Master et Slave, on a vu. Cable Select, c'est dans le cas ou c'est la position sur la nappe qui détermine si le disque est en master ou slave. Forcing dev 1, je suppose que c'est pour lorsque le disque est monté seul, mais je ne suis pas sûr.

Le nombre de têtes (virtuelles) est utile pour PC, sur Mac, on s'en fout. 32 GB clip, ça permet de limiter la capacité du disque à 32 Go. Pareil, pour certains vieux PC. Autospin disable, je suppose que ça désactive la possibilité de mise en veille du disque, pour un serveur, par exemple.



ccciolll a dit:


> Enfin, je voulais savoir si un DD est suscpetible de chauffer ? Parceque dans le logement du haut, il n'y a pas de ventilo.



Normalement, c'est étudié pour.


----------



## ccciolll (3 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ces précisions.

Donc je touche à rien et ça ira bien.

Sinon, autre chose à quoi j'ai oublié de penser en achetant le DD : je n'ai pas de rack pour le fixer dans le mac.

J'ai créé un sujet à ce propos. Si vous avez une idée


----------



## claude72 (3 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> Autospin disable


Cette option désactive le démarrage automatique du disque-dur à la mise sous tension. C'est utilisé dans les racks de disques-durs en RAID, de manière à faire démarrer les disques les uns après les autres (sinon, la surconsommation de tous les disques démarrant tous ensembles risquerait de faire sauter l'alimentation).


----------



## gronulos (3 Octobre 2006)

tiens tiens, à propos de démarrage /mise en veille de disque, sur le G3 400 avec 2 DD 40Go, aquis d'occase (il a p'têt été serveur dans sa vie anterieure), au moins 1 de ses DD continue de tourner à la mise en veille, là où il est ce n'est pas trop genant pour le bruit, mais quand même... où serait le parametrage pour le mettre vraiment en veille ?


----------



## ccciolll (5 Octobre 2006)

tiens, au fait, comment faire pour connaître le nombre de tour/minute d'un DD ?
Hormis quand on l'achète et que c'est écrit sur la facture.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

Tu recherches sur internet avec les r&#233;f&#233;rences du disque. Gougueule est ton ami !


----------



## ccciolll (5 Octobre 2006)

ah oui, tiens, j'essaierai ça et je vous dirai ce que ça a donné.


----------



## ccciolll (11 Octobre 2006)

Ça a marché, donc mon vieux 20 Go est un 7200 rpm, comme le 80G tout neuf.

Voilà.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

A vrai dire, aujourd'hui, en 3,5", les 5400 tr/mn se font rares. La diff&#233;rence entre "vieux disques" et "disques plus r&#233;cents" est souvent au niveau de la cache int&#233;gr&#233;e, il est probable que ton 20 gigots (j'ai entendu &#231;a l'autre jour dans un rayon informatique de magasin   ) n'ait que 2 Mo de cache, alors que le 80 en a peut-&#234;tre 8.


----------



## MyHappyMac (19 Octobre 2006)

A propos de DD sur G3 beige, j'ai remplac&#233;, enfin, le dd d'origine de mon G3/300 par un Maxtor UATA133 7200 t de 40Go et le r&#233;sultat est &#233;poustoufflant. Silence de mort, rapidit&#233; incroyable... j'ai l'impression d'avoir un ordinateur neuf !!! 

Seul b&#233;mol, il y a un pi&#232;ge car Mac Os refuse de s'installer sur une partition sup&#233;rieure &#224; 8Go. Est-ce d&#251; &#224; ce disque ou est-ce habituel sur ce genre de machine, je ne sais pas...en tous cas une fois le disque partitionn&#233;, c'est un vrai r&#233;gal.

Pour ce qui est des d&#233;bats sur le port SCSI interne, je crois que c'est de la cuisine... a mon avis c'est du pareil au m&#234;me avec l'IDE. Si dans la th&#233;orie, il y avait une &#233;norme diff&#233;rence entre les deux protocoles, l'&#233;volution des disques IDE a combl&#233; les carences de leurs interfaces. En plus, essayez de trouver des disques SCI 50 broches aussi facilement et aussi bon march&#233; qu'un disque IDE de qualit&#233;... Et puis les OS actuels sont surement un peu &#224; la tra&#238;ne en ce qui concerne l'exploitation du SCSI par rapport &#224; l'IDE mais je ne fais l&#224; que des suppositions bien-s&#251;r...

Enfin, vous discutiez de souris achet&#233;es sur ebay ou au cash express. Est-ce bien n&#233;cessaire d'acheter ce genre d'article d'occase quand les catalogues d'accessoires informatiques regorgent de souris laser magnifiques et de toutes les couleurs et finitions... pour une bouch&#233;e de pain. J'ai achet&#233; une souris translucide laser avec roulette &#224; 12&#8364; chez le revendeur informatique du coin et &#231;a fonctionne merveilleusement mieux que la souris d'origine de mon iMac G4.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

MyHappyMac a dit:


> Seul bémol, il y a un piège car Mac Os refuse de s'installer sur une partition supérieure à 8Go. Est-ce dû à ce disque ou est-ce habituel sur ce genre de machine, je ne sais pas...en tous cas une fois le disque partitionné, c'est un vrai régal.



Sur les machines dépourvues de l'Open Firmware upgradable, c'est normal. J'ai eu le même problème sur mon WallStreet, par exemple. Ça vient du Mac, pas du disque.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Octobre 2006)

En effet, il faut installer (en tout cas X.1 selon mon exp&#233;rience) os X sur les 8 premiers Go des vieux G3.

c'est indiqu&#233; dans le mode d'emploi de l'install (ce truc ou on clique "accepter" sans jamais en lire une ligne).

En revanche, mon exp&#233;rience r&#233;cente d'install de X.3 (via XPostFacto4)sur g3 beige pourrait apporter une solution.

Quand j'ai fait l'install de X.3, il n'&#233;tait pas question des 8 Mo dans le mode d'emploi (il n'&#233;tait pas question non plus des beige, remarque&#8230 et surtout, toutes les partoches &#233;taient cliquables, donc potentiellement utilisable pour installer X.3.

Perso, je l'ai quand-me&#234;m fait dans les 8 premiers G0 puisque ma partoche est ainsi faite, MAIS PEUT-&#202;TRE QUE&#8230; &#224; tester, donc.

Avec XPF et X.3; on pourrait *peut-&#234;tre* installer osX sur dun DD non partitionn&#233; sur un g3 beige&#8230;


EDIT : Pour les souris, je suis arriv&#233; &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#224; la m&#234;me conclusion que toi en voyant le prix du neuf : sur ebay elles sont &#224; peine moins ch&#232;res que le neuf mais avec le port en plus.


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

ccciolll a dit:


> En effet, il faut installer (en tout cas X.1 selon mon exp&#233;rience) os X sur les 8 premiers Go des vieux G3.
> 
> c'est indiqu&#233; dans le mode d'emploi de l'install (ce truc ou on clique "accepter" sans jamais en lire une ligne).
> 
> ...



Quelques pr&#233;cisions :

1) le truc ou on clique sur "Accepter" sans jamais lire, c'est la licence d'utilisation, on ne parle pas de &#231;a dedans, mais dans le "lisez moi" qui vient juste avant , et qu'on ne lis jamais non plus. :rateau:

2) La limitation du syst&#232;me qui doit &#234;tre install&#233; dans les 8 premiers gigots du disque s'applique &#224; toutes les versions du syst&#232;me, qu'il soit X ou pas X. Elle est inscrite dans la ROM du Mac, pas dans le code du syst&#232;me. Inutile donc de vous lancer dans des exp&#233;rimentations oiseuses.

3) Il est tout &#224; fait possible d'installer un syst&#232;me (quel qu'il soit, 8.x, 9.x ou X.x.x) sur un disque non partitionn&#233; (de plus de 8 Go), ou dans une autre partition. Ce qu'on ne peut pas faire, c'est d&#233;marrer le Mac sur un tel syst&#232;me (bien que le tableau de bord d&#233;marrage pour les anciens syst&#232;mes, ou "Pr&#233;f&#233;rences syst&#232;me -> D&#233;marrage" pour les syst&#232;mes X le montrent comme si on pouvait). :mouais:


----------



## ccciolll (20 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Quelques précisions :
> 
> 1) le truc ou on clique sur "Accepter" sans jamais lire, c'est la licence d'utilisation, on ne parle pas de ça dedans, mais dans le "lisez moi" qui vient juste avant , et qu'on ne lis jamais non plus. :rateau:
> 
> ...



Beuh !

Pourtant ça fait des années que je démarre sur des os9 installés au sur la dernière partoche du DD sans problème. J'y ai installé mon os9 de secours qui me permet de démarrer et de passer Norton sur l'os 9 du quotidien.
Je sais bbien que le système préfère être installé au début du DD pour des questions de rapidité, mais je t'assure que je démarre sans problème des os9 installés bien plus loin que les 8 premier rotis.

D'autre part, ce qui est ennuyeux avec osX.1 sur les beige, c'est qu'il exige que l'on fasse une tranche de 8 rotis ou moins. Si on laisse le beau DD de 20 rotis en un seul morceau, il refuse d'installer tout simplement !

Pourtant rien ne lui interdit d'installer sur les 8 premiers rotis sans qu'on soit contraint de couper une tranche dans le DD.

ça m'a donné faim cette discussion, je sais pas pourquoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Maintenant que tu le dis, &#231;a me reviens d'avoir install&#233; un 20 Go sur un beige sans partitionner (sous OS 9.1) il y a quelques ann&#233;es. Pourtant, je confirme que sur le 40 go de mon WallStreet, aucun syst&#232;me install&#233; sur la "grosse" partition de 30 Go ne permet de le d&#233;marrer, que ce soit 8.6, 9.2.2 ou 10.2.8, je dois imp&#233;rativement les mettre sur celle de 7,99 Go (eh oui, 8 tout rond, &#231;a passe pas)) taill&#233;e en d&#233;but de disque pour qu'ils soient fonctionnels.


----------



## ccciolll (20 Octobre 2006)

ah, alors la limite est peut-être applicable sur des DD de plus de 20 G pour OS9.

Cependant, je fais aussi tourner un os 9 (bootable) sur la partition de 72 Go qui reste de mon 80 après lui avoir retranché 8 pour osX.

Peut-être qu'il y a des nuances sur un wallstreet ou sur certains beiges ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Octobre 2006)

Il semblerait que la th&#233;orie (mon avant dernier post) soit battue en br&#232;che. D'autant que sur mon vieux 5500, o&#249; j'avais install&#233; un disque de 60 Go, je n'avais pas de probl&#232;me, je pouvais mettre le syst&#232;me o&#249; je voulais.

Si quelqu'un a des lumi&#232;res sur le sujet ?


----------



## claude72 (20 Octobre 2006)

Sur mon PM7300 qui me sert pour internet (donc pour poster) j'ai deux disques UW SCSI de 9 Go non partionnés (ce qui fait 8.51 Go ramenés à 1024) et je démarre sans problème quotidiennement sur le 1er (avec un OS 9.22 installé par OS 9 Helper) et occasionnellement sur le 2e (sous OS 8.6, pour des opérations de maintenance).

J'ai chez moi un G3 beige 300 MHz avec un 10 Go, ainsi qu'un PM9600 350 MHz avec un 18 Go SCSI, j'ai installé pour ma fille un PM5500 225 MHz avec un DD IDE de 27 Go, chez un pote graphiste un G3 beige 266 MHz avec un 20 Go pour le démarrage, pour un autre pote un G3 beige 266 MHz avec un 40 Go, etc. (tout ça avec des disques non-partitionnés et sous OS 9.x divers).

Il me semble bien que cette limitation à 8 Go ne concerne que l'installation d'OS X sur certains modèles de Mac (G3 ?).


----------



## melaure (21 Octobre 2006)

Oui ça ne concerne que OS X pour la limitation.

Pour OS 9, comme Pascal j'ai un 5500 avec un 80 Go partitionné. Toutes les partitions sont bootables. Idem pour mon iBook Myrtille.

Le 8600 de mon ancien club bootait aussi sur différentes partitions avec OS 9.


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ma m&#233;moire me joue des tours, je viens de tester &#224; nouveau sur mon PowerBook, 8.6 et 9.2.2 peuvent effectivement faire d&#233;marrer la b&#234;te depuis n'importe o&#249; sur le disque dur. Seul OS X est concern&#233; par cette limitation. Bon &#224; savoir.


----------



## marc792549 (22 Octobre 2006)

Ayant lu sur le site XpostFacto qu'avec la version 4 il n'y avait plus de limitation de 8 gigots, j'ai fait une nouvelle installation de Tiger sur un disque de 40 Go à partir d'un G4.
Mais lorsque j'ai lancé XPF, il me dit que OSX est sur une partition de + de 8Go et qu'il ne peut pas démarrer sur ce disque...


----------



## Yuls (22 Octobre 2006)

marc792549 a dit:


> Ayant lu sur le site XpostFacto qu'avec la version 4 il n'y avait plus de limitation de 8 gigots, j'ai fait une nouvelle installation de Tiger sur un disque de 40 Go à partir d'un G4.
> Mais lorsque j'ai lancé XPF, il me dit que OSX est sur une partition de + de 8Go et qu'il ne peut pas démarrer sur ce disque...



A moins que j'ai mal compris, l'install de OS X + XPF sur le DD de 40 Go faut le faire sur l'ordi auquel il est destiné (je ne sais pas lequel) et pas un autre (le G4), ca fausse les infos de base du boot crée par XPF...


----------

